# Perfection Wire guides



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I need to get a set of Perfection Wire Guides. Anyone know a place that still carries them??


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Nevermind.. The Rod Room has them


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Brad, I might have a older set in one of my boxes of parts. Let me know if The Rod Room has what you are looking for!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I have heard bad things about the new perfections I would try and get a set of older ones before they were bought out if you can


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

I was told the same thing..


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I believe the ones that had the problems were the Titanium guides. Kathy said a bunch came back from having bad welds and the rings were popping out of them.

I know it might not sound as appealing but some of the cheaper PacBay wire frame guides are IMO just as good as the perfection and I've built many rods with them with zero failures so far.


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

only problem ive ever had was some 40 s about a year ago

i sent them back and got new ones


----------

